# Racetimer



## WiZARD7

New watches from Steinhart 








http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Racetimer-blue,716.html








http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Racetimer-brown,719.html








http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Racetimer-black,720.html


----------



## IslaTurbine

Awhile back Steinhart had shown a pic of some tan rally straps with blue stitching. Anyone know which watch those belong to? I was expecting it to be the new Racetimer but clearly I was wrong.


----------



## abingdon

Just put in an order for a brown one. Been looking for a new brownie. |>


----------



## sdelcegno

very good looking watch. Reminds me of the new hamiton chrono and the tudor heritage chrono. anyone know the Lug to lug?


----------



## phllox

Yep to me it's definitely an "homage" to the Tudor Heritage Chrono. At least the blue version ? A new occasion to get bashed as producing copies


----------



## sdelcegno

Its not a homage. The tudor is very different. It def took color and some of the design cues though. Very 70s i love it.


----------



## AsSyRiAn

I agree, very 70's. Beautifully done.


----------



## WiZARD7

sdelcegno said:


> Its not a homage. The tudor is very different. It def took color and some of the design cues though. Very 70s i love it.


very different?
lol


----------



## MrDagon007

It is quite nice, especially the brown one has character.


----------



## raymansg

Just ordered brown as well. Sure took a long time navigating their website, wondering if its my ISP or is their website like .... Very busy. Agree with some of the guys, when I first saw it, I immediately thought Tudor. But I needed the brownie.


----------



## Kilovolt

I was ready to shoot immediately but I am sorry to say that the Racetimer does not appeal to me so no purchase. Well, looking forward to the next chance.


----------



## Ed.YANG

raymansg said:


> ... But I needed the brownie.


Oooo... too much sweet stuff will stress your teeth! The RACETIMERs are very... acidic!


----------



## Uwe W.

WiZARD7 said:


> very different? lol


Let's see. 
Case shape? Not at all similar.
Pushers? Quite different.
Bezel? Completely different. 
Day/Date complication? No day window on the Tudor. Date in a different location.
Sub-dials? Two on the Tudor, three on the Steinhart. And their design is different.
Hands? Also different.
Dial layout? Not even close.
Colours? Nope. But wait... they both use two-tone dials! You're right, it must be a homage!

Come on guys. Wristwatches have been around for a hundred years and during that time there's probably been tens of thousands of different models produced. If you squint hard enough, and long enough, everything begins to look like a homage. And to suggest that Steinhart will get bashed for this new model being a copy of a Tudor is completely off the mark.


----------



## sdelcegno

different case size different bezel. colors are similar and some of the face shapes but even thats different. I cant show you a half dozen other chronos from the 70s that have similar design cues.


WiZARD7 said:


> very different?
> lol


----------



## spain72

This model keep perfectly the Spirit of the 70's with a very personal touch.
I like it. 
Compliments again, also for the colours combination and the whole result.

P.s.:The BROWN is simply lovely!!!!!!


----------



## bluloo

One of the nicest releases from Steinhart. If I had the funds, I'd have one one the way.


----------



## Boggy

It's a good design in general. Although I was hoping for something more subdued. Perhaps something like this:









But again, I am getting old. Congrats to Steinhart!


----------



## pirho123

Wow!!! The best of Steinhart. Must have. I 'll buy it, but later...
Brown or blue? I dunno yet...


----------



## mkw

The Chocolate Brownie will taste good good with my Root Beer GMTII !

And props to Steinhart for doing the simplest thing for a 6 handed chrono, having the three timekeeping and three chrono hands MATCH in color. Such a simple usability concept, but the least to most expensive chronos cant seem to understand that !


----------



## Tony A.H

Taking it to the Next level. :-!
Great Design all around. lot's of Nice Details and oh! like those Screw Down Crown & Pushers .

Very Nicely Done Steinhart.


----------



## glennhl

I've never bought directly from Steinhart before. I live in the US, do I need to pay the 19% VAT? If not, how do I get rid of it when I order the watch? Thanks.


----------



## Tony A.H

sdelcegno said:


> anyone know the Lug to lug?


i'm guessing it would be like any other Steinhart 44mm Chrono Case .(52mm ??) don't have a 44mm Case but hopefully someone will Confirm the measurement.


----------



## Tony A.H

one more Uwe.
Crowns look Different.
also No Crown Guard on the Steinhart. which Makes it more Different than Tudor..


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> i'm guessing it would be like any other Steinhart 44mm Chrono Case .(52mm ??) don't have a 44mm Case but hopefully someone will Confirm the measurement.


Should be about that size. The case is similar to that of the GRAN PRIX Chrono...








My wrist measures roughly about 6 3/4inch.


----------



## Uwe W.

glennhl said:


> I've never bought directly from Steinhart before. I live in the US, do I need to pay the 19% VAT? If not, how do I get rid of it when I order the watch? Thanks.


PLEASE consider searching a sub-forum for questions like that as they've been asked here dozens of times. No, you don't pay VAT - and it's removed from the total once you complete the address portion of your order...


----------



## Uwe W.

Tony A.H said:


> one more Uwe.
> Crowns look Different.
> also No Crown Guard on the Steinhart. which Makes it more Different than Tudor..


Guilty. I missed the crown. However, the crown guards are a part of the case shape, which I did mention... :-d


----------



## Cato

Tony A.H said:


> i'm guessing it would be like any other Steinhart 44mm Chrono Case .(52mm ??) don't have a 44mm Case but hopefully someone will Confirm the measurement.


The Racetimer has the same case like the Grand Prix. I just measured my Grand Prix. Circa 55 mm from lug to lug.


----------



## Troll

I just saw the email from them about the Racetimer (I guess they have my email address since I ordered the Ocean 1 GMT) and my God, that's a good looking watch! I agree that (at least in my opinion) it's one of the best looking watch they have. And just when I was sure what will be my next watch purchase...  Now I have to decide between the black and the blue version...:think: (any help there? ;-) )
One a side note (and please excuse the ignorant question, but I don't have any mechanical chrono yet) what is the sub-dial at 6 o'clock? 

Regards, Dan


----------



## IslaTurbine

Troll said:


> I just saw the email from them about the Racetimer (I guess they have my email address since I ordered the Ocean 1 GMT) and my God, that's a good looking watch! I agree that (at least in my opinion) it's one of the best looking watch they have. And just when I was sure what will be my next watch purchase...  Now I have to decide between the black and the blue version...:think: (any help there? ;-) )
> One a side note (and please excuse the ignorant question, but I don't have any mechanical chrono yet) what is the sub-dial at 6 o'clock?
> 
> Regards, Dan


If its like the 7750 in my Mido, it's the hour counter part of the chronograph function.


----------



## Troll

IslaTurbine said:


> If its like the 7750 in my Mido, it's the hour counter part of the chronograph function.


Thanks, I was not 100% sure. So, the big red hand counts the seconds (and has also the tachymeter function) the sub-dial at 12 o'clock is the minute counter, the sub-dial at 6 o'clock is the hour counter and the one at 9 o'clock is the watch's second hand?

Cheers, Dan


----------



## sdelcegno

That seems to long are you sure its measured properly. Most 44mm cases have up to 52mm lug to lug even most steinharts cases.


----------



## IslaTurbine

Troll said:


> Thanks, I was not 100% sure. So, the big red hand counts the seconds (and has also the tachymeter function) the sub-dial at 12 o'clock is the minute counter, the sub-dial at 6 o'clock is the hour counter and the one at 9 o'clock is the watch's second hand?
> 
> Cheers, Dan


Correct.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Nooooooo. Why a tachymeter? Why?!?!?!

Its gorgeously perfect otherwise.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Uwe W. said:


> Let's see.
> Case shape? Not at all similar.
> Pushers? Quite different.
> Bezel? Completely different.
> Day/Date complication? No day window on the Tudor. Date in a different location.
> Sub-dials? Two on the Tudor, three on the Steinhart. And their design is different.
> Hands? Also different.
> Dial layout? Not even close.
> Colours? Nope. But wait... they both use two-tone dials! You're right, it must be a homage!
> 
> Come on guys. Wristwatches have been around for a hundred years and during that time there's probably been tens of thousands of different models produced. If you squint hard enough, and long enough, everything begins to look like a homage. And to suggest that Steinhart will get bashed for this new model being a copy of a Tudor is completely off the mark.


Well, in fairness there ARE clear similarities; he never said it was an exact copy. The way the color wraps around the subdials is pretty distinctive, and the look of the markers and hands are similar between the Steinhart and Tudor. Taken as a whole I would probably agree that the Steinhart looks like a broad homage to the Tudor, but I personally don't care that it's not a totally original design. I bought a Zodiac a while back with a similar retro look, unbothered by the source of the original design.


----------



## rossi46vr

Screw down crowns but not waterproof ???


----------



## Uwe W.

phllox said:


> Yep to me it's definitely an "homage" to the Tudor Heritage Chrono. At least the blue version ? *A new occasion to get bashed as producing copies*





flyingpicasso said:


> Well, in fairness there ARE clear similarities; he never said it was an exact copy.


He called them copies. They are not. How can they be with so many differences? If having a passing similarity is all that is required to classify a watch as a copy, then the majority of watches being sold are copies. Honestly, it's like saying a BMW 3-series is a copy of an Audi A4 because they both happen to be blue and have four doors...


----------



## flyingpicasso

Uwe W. said:


> He called them copies. They are not. How can they be with so many differences? If having a passing similarity is all that is required to classify a watch as a copy, then the majority of watches being sold are copies. Honestly, it's like saying a BMW 3-series is a copy of an Audi A4 because they both happen to be blue and have four doors...


Just to be clear--Phllox called them copies, but your original reply (to which I replied) was to Wizard, not Phllox. Wizard never called them copies.

In any case, if you are saying the Steinhart: the Tudor as a blue BMW: a blue Audi, then I think that oversimplifies things and misses the point. It's all good though. We're all passionate about watches and entitled to our own perspective. Cheers.


----------



## Tony A.H

Uwe W. said:


> Guilty. I missed the crown. However, the crown guards are a part of the case shape, which I did mention... :-d


LOL. you're Bad.:-d
I Actually thought about that a Few Minutes after I typed in my Message. 
so yes. the Crown Guard is Part of the Case.


----------



## spain72

rossi46vr said:


> Screw down crowns but not waterproof ???


5 atm waterproof therefore it is not a diver... I would say.


----------



## Trandy

I think it's a stunning looking piece....the only question for me is: Black or Brown? 

Or maybe BOTH?


----------



## mkw

Drop of a Hat said:


> Nooooooo. Why a tachymeter? Why?!?!?!
> 
> Its gorgeously perfect otherwise.


Uhh, because without it, Steinhart would not be selling a vintage inspired " race timer " . Five decades ago, racers needed the chronograph to time laps or if out on long through -the- countryside circuits like LeMans , the tachymeter to measure avg speed between two mile markers .


----------



## Boggy

Any explanation as to why Steinhart chose to taper the strap to 18mm? Did the old watches aggressively taper as well? TIA!


----------



## bluloo

Cato said:


> ... Circa 55 mm from lug to lug.


:-( Arrgh.

55mm L2L means it's too large for me. Oh well, guess I just saved a chunk of change...


----------



## phllox

Uwe W. said:


> He called them copies. They are not. How can they be with so many differences? If having a passing similarity is all that is required to classify a watch as a copy, then the majority of watches being sold are copies. Honestly, it's like saying a BMW 3-series is a copy of an Audi A4 because they both happen to be blue and have four doors...


He, sorry I, indeed said that Steinhart would be bashed for producing copies. Without being disonnest you should recognise that it is a frequent criticism to Steinhart on watch forums: ocean 1 versus Submariners, not to mention the fliegers. They are not the only one of course. Everyone knows Steinhart has developped by making "very inspired" (if you prefer), yet quality watches - and this is why many customers buy them.


----------



## Riker

Lets answer a couple of questions & concerns raised here...

* The case is the same as other Steinhart 44mm chronograph models. 
* Racetimer including crown is approx 48-49mm
* Lug to lug is approx 51-52mm (I can't remember exactly)
* Water resistance is the same as all other non diver Steinharts ie: no swimming or shower
* Tapering the strap 22-18mm was a choice by Steinhart primarily as it their preference for all 22mm tapered straps. They already have 22-18mm tapered straps & 18mm deployants in their collections so absolutely no need or point to introduce another size category. 

Regarding any 'homage' or 'copy' comments, why even go there....................... If we are to be totally an*l about it every diver type watch is a homage or copy of the Fifty fathoms (think Rolex, Omega, Tag blah, blah, blah) & it is possible if you spend enough time researching, the Fifty fathoms uses design elements of an even earlier watch design..... There can only be so many different variations in basic watch design. Spending time in pointless brand/design bashing just for the sake of doesn't prove anything one way or another. I'll say it again, there is only so many different design variations in basic watch design. Only if you are a real design setter such as MB&F or something similar then clearly similarities will be an obvious common sense day to day proposition. 

Enjoy these new Racetimers, they are great looking watches & well made. We get 3 colour options to choose from & a stack of straps & bracelets to adorn the Racetimers with. What other watch brand using great quality Swiss made watches being sold at very fair prices offer this to their customers to the extent Steinhart do...?


----------



## Ed.YANG

WiZARD7 said:


> New watches from Steinhart
> 
> View attachment 1112329
> 
> Racetimer black.... - Chronographs - Steinhart Watches


hmmm... the color pairing of the dial... somehow looks like...


----------



## H.Solo

Riker said:


> Lets answer a couple of questions & concerns raised here...
> 
> * The case is the same as other Steinhart 44mm chronograph models.


Not quite... case and bracelet are the same as with the Grand Prix... the 44mm chronograph case had undergone some changes and was made from Titanium for the first time there...

The changes from the Nav.B-Chrono II case to the Grand Prix were:

- new stainless steel bezel-system with aluminum tachymeter inlay
- slightly cornered lugdesign to accomodate for the new bracelet endpieces
- new endpieces on the bracelet to avoid "the gap" between endpiece and first bracelet link
- titanium

Now there are even screw down crown and pushers added to the design! 

While the Grand Prix project was running, I talked with Gunter about the possiblity to further make use of that fantastic case design in Steinharts own model line...

I'm really happy the Racetimers are now available to everyone and they are such great watches with fantastic design! :-!

Here I got some pictures from the first prototypes (dating almost a year back!)


----------



## IslaTurbine

Riker or H.Solo, do you know if the blue dial version has blue or black leather? In H.Solo's pics it looks blue but on the Steinhart website it looks black.

Thanks!


----------



## H.Solo

It's a very dark blue leather... goes pretty well with the watch, but I'd always go with the bracelet and add the strap to the order (or get a custom strap, or a nato, or rubber, or...) ;-)


----------



## bigwatch13

Riker said:


> Lets answer a couple of questions & concerns raised here...
> 
> * The case is the same as other Steinhart 44mm chronograph models.
> * Racetimer including crown is approx 48-49mm
> * Lug to lug is approx 51-52mm (I can't remember exactly)
> * Water resistance is the same as all other non diver Steinharts ie: no swimming or shower
> * Tapering the strap 22-18mm was a choice by Steinhart primarily as it their preference for all 22mm tapered straps. They already have 22-18mm tapered straps & 18mm deployants in their collections so absolutely no need or point to introduce another size category.
> 
> Regarding any 'homage' or 'copy' comments, why even go there....................... If we are to be totally an*l about it every diver type watch is a homage or copy of the Fifty fathoms (think Rolex, Omega, Tag blah, blah, blah) & it is possible if you spend enough time researching, the Fifty fathoms uses design elements of an even earlier watch design..... There can only be so many different variations in basic watch design. Spending time in pointless brand/design bashing just for the sake of doesn't prove anything one way or another. I'll say it again, there is only so many different design variations in basic watch design. Only if you are a real design setter such as MB&F or something similar then clearly similarities will be an obvious common sense day to day proposition.
> 
> Enjoy these new Racetimers, they are great looking watches & well made. We get 3 colour options to choose from & a stack of straps & bracelets to adorn the Racetimers with. What other watch brand using great quality Swiss made watches being sold at very fair prices offer this to their customers to the extent Steinhart do...?


Well said Riker, good man you. The very minute I saw the watch, I was whispering to myself, very Tudor-ish..... I than immediately brought up some pictures of the Tudor and started comparing but found out the only thing that is Vaguely similar that first place that idea in my mind is the Color scheme. DONT feed the TROLLS!! Good job Steinhart.


----------



## Cato

bluloo said:


> :-( Arrgh.
> 
> 55mm L2L means it's too large for me. Oh well, guess I just saved a chunk of change...


That picture might be helpful to estimate the case size of the racetimer. Grand Prix' case compared to some other Steinis. Its definitely a boy :-!


----------



## glennhl

Uwe W. said:


> PLEASE consider searching a sub-forum for questions like that as they've been asked here dozens of times. No, you don't pay VAT - and it's removed from the total once you complete the address portion of your order...


Thanks


----------



## glennhl

Uwe W. said:


> PLEASE consider searching a sub-forum for questions like that as they've been asked here dozens of times. No, you don't pay VAT - and it's removed from the total once you complete the address portion of your order...


OK, this time I did search the Steinhart Sub-Forum and did not find an answer. I just tried to order the black Racetimer with the titanium bracelet from Steinhart. I put in my address and information and just as you stated, it took off the VAT. However, I never got to a payment page. I hit submit and it looked like it completed the order, but I never entered any payment information. Will I get a Paypal bill from Steinhart? Or should I try to order the watch again? I'm confused how this process works. Thanks, Glenn


----------



## Uwe W.

glennhl said:


> OK, this time I did search the Steinhart Sub-Forum and did not find an answer. I just tried to order the black Racetimer with the titanium bracelet from Steinhart. I put in my address and information and just as you stated, it took off the VAT. However, I never got to a payment page. I hit submit and it looked like it completed the order, but I never entered any payment information. Will I get a Paypal bill from Steinhart? Or should I try to order the watch again? I'm confused how this process works. Thanks, Glenn


Hi Glenn, yes you will receive a bill from Steinhart. If you gave them a Gmail address, be sure to watch your spam folder as many end up there. And believe it or not, I think this is an even more frequently asked question than your previous one. ;-) Not sure why it wouldn't have turned up in a search...


----------



## glennhl

Uwe W. said:


> Hi Glenn, yes you will receive a bill from Steinhart. If you gave them a Gmail address, be sure to watch your spam folder as many end up there. And believe it or not, I think this is an even more frequently asked question than your previous one. ;-) Not sure why it wouldn't have turned up in a search...


I probably didn't search the right keywords, I think I tried "how to pay for Steinhart watch." Anyway, I waited a while and then the light came on and I thought I better look in my spam folder. Sure enough, it was there. So it's paid for and I can't wait for my new black Racetimer with the Titanium bracelet. I would have gotten the blue one but I already have a blue Monaco, blue Tag Regatta S, and a blue Omega Bond Chrono (I really like blue watches!).

Another question (and I really do appreciate your help). Do you think Steinhart will be selling the leather band with the deployment buckle separately? I wouldn't mind getting it to swap out occasionally.


----------



## Uwe W.

glennhl said:


> Do you think Steinhart will be selling the leather band with the deployment buckle separately? I wouldn't mind getting it to swap out occasionally.


I'm sure Herr Steinhart would sell you his car if you asked him nice enough. However, I'm sure the strap would be easier to obtain. Send them an email, reference your order number in it, and see what they say. It might take a while to get a reply; some people just call them instead. Congrats on your buy.


----------



## glennhl

Uwe W. said:


> I'm sure Herr Steinhart would sell you his car if you asked him nice enough. However, I'm sure the strap would be easier to obtain. Send them an email, reference your order number in it, and see what they say. It might take a while to get a reply; some people just call them instead. Congrats on your buy.


Thanks, I sent them an email.


----------



## Ed.YANG

H.Solo said:


> ...Here I got some pictures from the first prototypes (dating almost a year back!)


Was these pics posted in watchlounge before? Last year specifically? Is there any direct link?
There's this forum based in HK, lots of branded chasers are bashing the RACETIMER designs as copycats to the TUDOR Heritage!
Got to show 'em some solid proof that these designs trace all the way back to 2011!!!


----------



## Uwe W.

Ed.YANG said:


> Got to show 'em some solid proof that these designs trace all the way back to 2011!!!


Why???? It's not a copy. Why don't you just point that out to them instead? We've listed here the numerous differences between the two designs and proved that there aren't any "copied" details. Actually, why waste your time? If someone wants to call a watch a copy of another just because it uses similar colours, let them. They clearly don't have an eye for details.


----------



## Boggy

Ed.YANG said:


> Got to show 'em some solid proof that these designs trace all the way back to 2011!!!


The Tudor Heritage was released in 2010. It is a reissue of the Tudor Monte Carlo which was circa 70s.

Here are some pics of the Monte Carlo (pics borrowed online):















I don't really know what the fuss is all about. The Racetimer is a RETRO design. Hence, it will take some cues from older designs.


----------



## H.Solo

Ed.YANG said:


> Was these pics posted in watchlounge before? Last year specifically? Is there any direct link?
> There's this forum based in HK, lots of branded chasers are bashing the RACETIMER designs as copycats to the TUDOR Heritage!
> Got to show 'em some solid proof that these designs trace all the way back to 2011!!!


No, the pictures have not been posted openly until the watches were released... (a gentlemens agreement between Mr. Steinhart and me) 
The designing and building process often takes up a lot of time... especially with all the models Steinhart is releasing over time.

I've seen that myself with many project watches, first you talk about designs and make a few drawings and then while figuring out all the details and production until the watches are finally ready 2-3 years have passed... :think:

There will always be those guys with the expensive watches, thinking the know it all because the have the $$$ to buy a "_enter brand here_" and bashing on the guys, who just want to have a great design and great quality for a great price. I'm used to that and I try to ignore them the best I can... the net is full of variety and opinions and vague informations but I for myself know some stuff firsthand from the man himself... ;-)


----------



## Riker

Spot on Michael, & the few of us that do receive pics of project watches know it is a nice privilege.....

When I first received the pics (like yours) I asked GS about the Tudor design & he went through all of the differences. It was abundantly clear from his advices that many different generic ideas made up the design of the Racetimers, none specifically including the Tudor designs. You would know better than anyone being that you live in Augsburg the home of Steinhart HQ that GS & Simon have many hundreds of designs & plans in the portfoilio. In Steinharts case, apart from the Basic diver design & Nav designs (shared by hundreds of brands) no one brand can say we were the first, well possibly Blancpain & the German Luftwaffe/five original pilot brands can.....

All of these people that have a whinge & allege this & that need to sit back & consider what it is they are actually upset about. In their pontificating they more or less broadly suggest that basic watch design cannot be reproduced or shared in any way or in any part..... Unless a brand has a specific patent on a specific design idea such as Panerai with their crown guard & lever then it makes no sense what so ever to whinge. It is nothing but blinding jealousy & I would even suggest a tendancy to be upset that their own 'Premium' brands do not offer anywhere near as much diversification as Steinhart offers with their watch models. What a privilege it is that the Racetimers are now here. The design is crisp & Steinhart to a tee.



H.Solo said:


> No, the pictures have not been posted openly until the watches were released... (a gentlemens agreement between Mr. Steinhart and me)
> The designing and building process often takes up a lot of time... especially with all the models Steinhart is releasing over time.
> 
> I've seen that myself with many project watches, first you talk about designs and make a few drawings and then while figuring out all the details and production until the watches are finally ready 2-3 years have passed... :think:
> 
> There will always be those guys with the expensive watches, thinking the know it all because the have the $$$ to buy a "_enter brand here_" and bashing on the guys, who just want to have a great design and great quality for a great price. I'm used to that and I try to ignore them the best I can... the net is full of variety and opinions and vague informations but I for myself know some stuff firsthand from the man himself... ;-)


----------



## Dave+63

Personally, I like it. There are features that, to me are reminiscent of other chronographs (crown and pushers-Rolex Daytona, bezel-Tag Heuer Carrera, dial-Tudor Heritage) but that doesn't mean it's not a unique design or a copy. The blue one reminds me of the 70's Heuer Autavias too. 

At the end of the day, it's a lovely watch which will be enjoyed by the people who buy one. It's not for me because I prefer slightly smaller watches these days; I sold my Nav B chrono (44mm) for that reason. But to criticise it because it has a heritage design (everyone's doing retro these days) is just plain wrong.


----------



## sdelcegno

I want to buy one so bad. My wrist is only 6.25in and I know this is larger lug to lug than I can normally do. Is it worth the risk hmmm

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ed.YANG

Trandy said:


> I think it's a stunning looking piece....the only question for me is: Black or Brown?
> 
> Or maybe BOTH?


I'm starting to save up... To get all 3 !


----------



## H.Solo

All three is the only way to go!


----------



## Ed.YANG

H.Solo said:


> All three is the only way to go!


yep... love all of 'em... despite the price raised too much compared to what i had paid for the GRAN PRIX which is more goodies packed. What can we do? The credit all goes to the rising cost of the ETA movements...
Anyway... the moment when the picture of all 3 chronos were put up together in a "family shot" in STEINHART's facebook page... 








3 different types of cars popped up immediately into my mind...

The brown...








to this...









The blue...








to this... although not so white...









The black...








to this...









Since i can't afford to get a car in Singapore... i guess i shall consider getting all the 3 "mini" versions... 
saves me on parking rentals as well... haaa~~~


----------



## phllox

Riker said:


> ...
> When I first received the pics (like yours) I asked GS about the Tudor design & he went through all of the differences...


Good to read that you exactly shared my initial thoughts


----------



## Horoticus

I would be all over the brown one  but Steinhart CS just confirmed that the LTL is "approximately 55mm" which is a deal breaker for me. :-(

Love the retro look - guess I'll just have to wait for the 40mm version. :-!


----------



## sdelcegno

55 is huge damn.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerylTan

Did any1 rcv a blue 1 yet? Very interestd to see what it looks like in real. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riker

Yep, lug to lug is 55mm as GS just told me a few hours ago. Whilst the case is basically the same as the Nav 44mm chrono case I hadn't picked up on the shape changes to the lugs from the pics I had. There has been some futher reworking to the case as Michael pointed out earlier, one of those changes being the mods to the lugs making them longer & differently shaped at the ends. As a guide the 47mm Navs standard & chrono cases lug to lug is 56.9mm give or take.



Horoticus said:


> I would be all over the brown one  but Steinhart CS just confirmed that the LTL is "approximately 55mm" which is a deal breaker for me. :-(
> 
> Love the retro look - guess I'll just have to wait for the 40mm version. :-!





sdelcegno said:


> 55 is huge damn.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerylTan

Riker said:


> Yep, lug to lug is 55mm as GS just told me a few hours ago. Whilst the case is basically the same as the Nav 44mm chrono case I hadn't picked up on the shape changes to the lugs from the pics I had. There has been some futher reworking to the case as Michael pointed out earlier, one of those changes being the mods to the lugs making them longer & differently shaped at the ends. As a guide the 47mm Navs standard & chrono cases lug to lug is 56.9mm give or take.


Hi Riker. Do you know if any blue was sent out yet? I don,t seem to hear of any1 who,s received it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ed.YANG

JerylTan said:


> Hi Riker. Do you know if any blue was sent out yet? I don,t seem to hear of any1 who,s received it.


By now... several piece of the blues should have left STEINHART's office. The only thing is to whom? And G.S. will not able to determine who's who, since he have no idea whether the buyer is a WUS member or not. 
It's best that we wait... sooner or later, some one will put up the pictures. Mean while... i'm checking the German forum for latest updates...


----------



## MrDagon007

Ed.YANG said:


> Mean while... i'm checking the German forum for latest updates...


What is the name/link of the German forum?


----------



## Riker

Yes, apparently the Racetimers have been very well received so it goes without saying there will be blues, browns & blacks already out in the wild but where they are.....? We will see soon enough.



JerylTan said:


> Hi Riker. Do you know if any blue was sent out yet? I don,t seem to hear of any1 who,s received it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ed.YANG

MrDagon007 said:


> What is the name/link of the German forum?


Just found one...!




















































































































































































From: Steinhart RACETIMER blau mit Titanband C0415 - Steinhart - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM


----------



## xxdooyo

Now that is what we call beautiful watch. Too bad I've already bought nav-b chrono back in April


----------



## MrDagon007

I didn't realise before how very thick it is on the wrist (see the picture), which limits the appeal. Otherwise a nice piece of course.
I wonder, is thickness a necessary compromise if you want a relatively affordable mechanical chronograph?


----------



## Ed.YANG

i don't consider that very thick actually. the case is identical to that of my Gran Prix chrono and when compared to the Apollon chrono, the latter is more thicker.


----------



## Riker

Good pick up Ed, I too noticed it at that other place. 

It does look alot better out in the wild & on the wrist for sure. A very crisp & clean design & in blue, superb...

Of course, we should mention the pics are courtesy of Starsky at the Watchlounge.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ooops... what a hiccup...Yes! Got to give Starsky for the pics for our reference.


----------



## MrDagon007

Ed.YANG said:


>





> i don't consider that very thick actually. the case is identical to that of my Gran Prix chrono and when compared to the Apollon chrono, the latter is more thicker.


Well, I have the Apollon, I love it but it is with some margin the thickest of my watch collection. I think that when looking at the picture, it is obvious that the Racetimer is thicker than many other mechanical chronographs. Then again, it is a lot cheaper than most as well, hence I wondered if thickness is the price to pay for affordable mechanical chronographs?
On a related note, I had already noticed that my Steinhart B-uhr is also noticeably thicker than many other pilot watches.


----------



## tatt169

Nice find Ed, not for me unfortunately. The brown offers something abit different and would otherwise be my pick of the three.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Found 2 pics from the russian forum.

















Here... the TUDOR design seems to be... dull...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Wow... STARSKY sure loves his RACETIMER BLUE very much!
Found another 8 more pics taken by him!
Adding to previous post now...


----------



## Riker

Well it seems the Racetimer has piqued a huge amount of interest, so much so that sales are proving that punters out there in watchland are jumping all over these new models & why wouldn't you.

MrDragon, Steinharts theme is for sturdy but comfortable designs & one point to this is a thicker case. Of course, in saying that the Racetimers case isn't any thicker than other Steinhart chrono models. You will find that in general just about all chrono owners have no trouble with the thickness of the particular chrono model they own.


----------



## Chris-John

MrDagon007 said:


> I didn't realise before how very thick it is on the wrist (see the picture), which limits the appeal. Otherwise a nice piece of course.
> I wonder, is thickness a necessary compromise if you want a relatively affordable mechanical chronograph?


I own several mechanical chronos, including Tissot and Steinhart and they are all extremely fat. Admittedly I don't own a really expensive one like an Omega to compare.


----------



## Dave+63

Ed.YANG said:


> Found 2 pics from the russian forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here... the TUDOR design seems to be... dull...


When placed side by side like that there's absolutely no way that anyone could accuse the Racetimer of being a copy if the Tudor.


----------



## JerylTan

Nvm


----------



## sdelcegno

The reason its fat is the movement is a fat movement.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjprusak

The initial inventory of black and blue versions have sold out. They are now available for pre-order.


----------



## Uwe W.

Dave+63 said:


> When placed side by side like that there's absolutely no way that anyone could accuse the Racetimer of being a copy if the Tudor.


And yet they do. Go figure.


----------



## jtstav

Uwe W. said:


> Let's see.
> Case shape? Not at all similar.
> Pushers? Quite different.
> Bezel? Completely different.
> Day/Date complication? No day window on the Tudor. Date in a different location.
> Sub-dials? Two on the Tudor, three on the Steinhart. And their design is different.
> Hands? Also different.
> Dial layout? Not even close.
> Colours? Nope. But wait... they both use two-tone dials! You're right, it must be a homage!
> 
> Come on guys. Wristwatches have been around for a hundred years and during that time there's probably been tens of thousands of different models produced. If you squint hard enough, and long enough, everything begins to look like a homage. And to suggest that Steinhart will get bashed for this new model being a copy of a Tudor is completely off the mark.


I have to agree that this is a Tudor homage. Clearly it's taken it's designs from it. Much like the Ocean 1 did from the Rolex Submariner. You can nitpick small differences but if you really believe that this is anything other than an homage for the Tudor I'm sorry for you. No doubt it's a great watch; I'm not saying it isn't but it's not an original design.


----------



## Riker

Of all the design options out there that have already been used by any number of watch brands the Racetimers are a conglomeration of many, not one. Having spoken with GS about this at some length over a few occassions I can assure you from his standpoint the Racetimers take their design cues from a general theme & of course Steinharts own design stamp. It is somewhat patronising to the Steinhart design team & anyone that believes differently to you that you are sorry for them. Why bother using this tone just to get a point across...:-s It is very convenient to say the Racetimers 'are a Tudor copy or homage' as oppossed to saying more correctly 'they are a new interpretation of a well recognised & widely used theme'. To this, no one suggests they are an original design, most importantly Steinhart themselves.



jtstav said:


> I have to agree that this is a Tudor homage. Clearly it's taken it's designs from it. Much like the Ocean 1 did from the Rolex Submariner. You can nitpick small differences but if you really believe that this is anything other than an homage for the Tudor I'm sorry for you. No doubt it's a great watch; I'm not saying it isn't but it's not an original design.


----------



## MrDagon007

sdelcegno said:


> The reason its fat is the movement is a fat movement.


Yes, I can imagine that.
In the high end, a classic Zenith El Primero chronograph is around 12mm thick, vs 16mm of the Steinhart. That s quite a difference.
From a quick glance, most Omega Speedmasters are 12.5 to 15mm thick, depending on the model.


----------



## WillMK5

Although I don't know if I would ever wear it, I definitely love the look of the Racetimer. I can appreciate the 70's style it has written all over it.


----------



## jtstav

Riker said:


> Of all the design options out there that have already been used by any number of watch brands the Racetimers are a conglomeration of many, not one. Having spoken with GS about this at some length over a few occassions I can assure you from his standpoint the Racetimers take their design cues from a general theme & of course Steinharts own design stamp. It is somewhat patronising to the Steinhart design team & anyone that believes differently to you that you are sorry for them. Why bother using this tone just to get a point across...:-s It is very convenient to say the Racetimers 'are a Tudor copy or homage' as oppossed to saying more correctly 'they are a new interpretation of a well recognised & widely used theme'. To this, no one suggests they are an original design, most importantly Steinhart themselves.


I said I feel sorry because I saw people saying its got no relation at all. It's absolutely taking design cues from the Tudor. People tend to get a fan mentality towards certain brands and sometimes cant admit something they're uneasy towards. Another member (a couple actually) stated they felt it was a slight homage or shared several design cues and were shot down when IMO they were correct. I never said Steinhart claimed it was an original either. I was merely defending other members opinions when they were being told they were wrong.


----------



## Riker

It is a can or worms this whole design ideal & I can see where you are coming from. I think we can agree that anyone that is of the opinion these are a 'copy' of a Tudor are clearly not looking at the Racetimers with a clear & or unbiased view.

I guess the point here is that no one is wrong if they see the the Racetimers as a homage. They are indeed but again, they are homage to a specific theme not any one particular watch such as the Tudor Heritage series. Some design similarities sure, but the same can be said of many many other high end & lower end brands including Tudor. As I mentioned previously in my view no one maker or brand can claim a right of ownership to a design theme apart from possibly Blancpain with the Fifty Fathoms, PAM with their crown guard & lever & the German Luftwaffe/5 original pilot watch makers. The rest including Tudor are in absolute & indiluted terms makers & interpreters of watches that follow previously established design themes including dial themes. Thats right, not any one maker but a conglomeration of ideas just as is the case with the Racetimers...........

My opinion, it should be enough that GS himself says the Racetimers are a design drawn from the Racing style heritage of years gone by & not from any one brands interpretive design. The racing design theme was & is the pre-cursor to the Racetimers......;-)

I think if we are to label brands (mostly fashion related) that do take their cues & designs from previously highly defined watch designs such as Tudor Heritage then we should be looking at the el' cheapo $50-100 watches that are in the most part direct copies, close to direct copies or knock off's.



jtstav said:


> I said I feel sorry because I saw people saying its got no relation at all. It's absolutely taking design cues from the Tudor. People tend to get a fan mentality towards certain brands and sometimes cant admit something they're uneasy towards. Another member (a couple actually) stated they felt it was a slight homage or shared several design cues and were shot down when IMO they were correct. I never said Steinhart claimed it was an original either. I was merely defending other members opinions when they were being told they were wrong.


----------



## sasha

wish I could have'em all. but i'm seriously considering the brown right now


----------



## rockmastermike

FWIW, there was a time when I was fortunate to own a Speedmaster, Breitling Navitimer and the IWC 3717 (based on the 7750) here are comparison shots of the different heights/depths. I would imagine the IWC 3717 would be a suitable comp as the movement 7750 based and has the same sub dials and day/date whereas the speedie and navi are similiar but not quite the same as you can see from the last picture


----------



## Starsky

Hello Everybody 

first of all, my English is not the best :-d

Nice to see you like my Pictures of the Racetimer :-!
Google Picture search sends me to your nice Forum ;-)

Thanks to you for the Link to Watchlounge to the Original Post with my Pictures |>

Greetings to H. Solo :-!

Here are some Pictures from today with the blue Leather Strap:


----------



## flyingpicasso

rockmastermike said:


> FWIW, there was a time when I was fortunate to own a Speedmaster, Breitling Navitimer and the IWC 3717 (based on the 7750) here are comparison shots of the different heights/depths. I would imagine the IWC 3717 would be a suitable comp as the movement 7750 based and has the same sub dials and day/date whereas the speedie and navi are similiar but not quite the same as you can see from the last picture


We don't see enough shots like this--thanks for posting. It's very useful to see different models side-by-side like that since most pics here are of individual watches from the top down. For example, you don't fully appreciate the size of the crystal on the Speedy or differences in case details until you see a side shot like that. Great trio, by the way!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Good day to you, STARSKY.
Welcome to the forum!

1st and foremost, please accept my apologies for attaching your pictures here. I'm the one who got too excited when i saw your wonderful pictures thru uhrforum as well as watchlounge, and just wanted to share with all other brothers here for the first hand look on your Blau RACETIMER. All your pictures are beatifully taken that it captivates lots of attentions here.

Next, thanks to your additional pictures on the original strap that come together with the original sales package configuration. Please share with us, did you order the Blau RACETIMER initially with the bracelet, then order the original strap as additional accessory? Or another way round. I've tried to explore STEINHART's catalogue and couldn't find the strap for the RACETIMER.

Last but not least, hopefully you could come back more often, and make us drool with your wonderful shots.


----------



## Starsky

Thanks to you |>

No Problem to post the pics here as long as you put a Link to the original Post in Watchlounge or Uhrforum 

I always buy my Steinharts direct in Augsburg at the Office, im only 100km away from there.
Its only an hour to drive there with the Car 

The blue Leather Strap was an Gift from Günter Steinhart to me when i asked him what it will cost extra to the Watch with Titan Strap when we talked in his office :-!
Its not included if you buy the Watch with the Titan Strap.

If you want buy it inclusive you must write an email to Steinhart, its not in the Shop 

Think in Future you will see more Pictures from me |>

Greetings


----------



## IslaTurbine

Starsky, your posts are well composed for someone who claims their English isn't that good. Thanks again for sharing the pics. I absolutely love the blue leather strap. 

Can you tell me how big your wrist is as it looks like you have the clasp in the last notch? I've got a small 6.25" wrist and am afraid this watch won't fit. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Starsky

Hello,

thanks, i try my best ;-)

Yes, its in the last hole of the Leather Strap and it fits perfect at my wrist.
I can only say in metric, hope you understand it, my wrist has a size round about 17,5-18 cm.

Here are some quick and dirty shots with my Mobilephone with the "Sinn Silicon Strap 22mm" and the black "Steinhart Faltschliesse 22mm"
It was a present from my Girlfriend about 20 minutes ago and i think it fits perfect :-!

Greetings


----------



## rockmastermike

flyingpicasso said:


> We don't see enough shots like this--thanks for posting. It's very useful to see different models side-by-side like that since most pics here are of individual watches from the top down. For example, you don't fully appreciate the size of the crystal on the Speedy or differences in case details until you see a side shot like that. Great trio, by the way!


thank you - perspective is always a good thing, at least that is what my wife tells me  seriously though, it's not enough to just say X watch is Xmm tall, alot depends on where the mm comes from in the design (like you say about the speedie's crystal) Or how some companies measure the height from the top of the crystal to the case back and some measure to the bottom of the lugs which can give different experience when worn on the wrist. not all 16mm tall cases are the same.


----------



## rockmastermike

Starsky said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks, i try my best ;-)
> 
> Yes, its in the last hole of the Leather Strap and it fits perfect at my wrist.
> I can only say in metric, hope you understand it, my wrist has a size round about 17,5-18 cm.
> 
> Here are some quick and dirty shots with my Mobilephone with the "Sinn Silicon Strap 22mm" and the black "Steinhart Faltschliesse 22mm"
> It was a present from my Girlfriend about 20 minutes ago and i think it fits perfect :-!
> 
> Greetings
> 
> View attachment 1121036


Starsky - thank you for showing us real life pictures! does it wear "tall" (it looks tall on your wrist but that may just be the camera angle) I imagine the only thing that matters is that it's comfortable on the wrist, right?!?


----------



## Starsky

I must say its really tall at my small wrist b-)
The lug to lug of the Racetimer ist about 55mm and that is really big 
The Silicon at the lugs is very hard and don't fit perfect to my arms
But the main thing is the camera angel, in real life its not that heavy ;-)
The other reason is, i wear the watch very wide and comfortable at the moment and i must cut off a bit of the silicon, its not the perfect setting for now.


----------



## rockmastermike

@Starsky: Thank you for your thoughts

I was thinking this would be too thick/tall for me but then I looked down at my wrist this afternoon - the aforementioned Speedmaster but today on a NATO (cool look that I really enjoy) - that being said, a profile shot shows that from the bottom of the strap to the top of the crystal is >16mm and I have not worries wearing it. Basically a thinner cased watch on a NATO or ZULU will increase it's height (d'uh) so in the end it's like wearing a >16mm watch.... I shouldn't worry so much about the racetimer being too thick.....or maybe I'm trying hard to talk myself into one


----------



## Starsky

It's more an optical illusion on the pictures.
It seems extremely bulky with the Hand down at taking pictures !
The picture you showed was taken with Hand down ;-)
With Hand in normal Position it looks way better and you can see the difference in thickness :-!
















Oha, i think i should clean the Floor at Office sometime :think: :roll:



rockmastermike said:


> @Starsky: Thank you for your thoughts
> I shouldn't worry so much about the racetimer being too thick.....or maybe I'm trying hard to talk myself into one


That's the Point, i think you can wear it without problems on your wrist |>


----------



## Riker

Consider quick, the brown is the only colour left at the moment & the stocks are very low.....



sasha said:


> wish I could have'em all. but i'm seriously considering the brown right now


----------



## Riker

Starsky, welcome to Watchuseek & the Steinhart forum. I have been following your posts at Watchlounge with interest. 

Thanks to both Starsky & rockmastermike for posting your pics & thoughts. They are telling the story every new or prospective owner likes to see. A good guide to assist anyone considering a Racetimer or any new Steinhart. Starsky, the angles in which you take your pics are very helpfull for everyone to see the size of the watch on the wrist. rockmaster you need to get some Steinharts in there.........;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

Welcome to the Forum. and THANK You for Posting these Wonderful Pictures.

the Watch looks Fantastic.! :-! Congratulations.
I just Noticed that the Case Design is quite Different than the other Chrono Case. especially the Lugs that are Longer and the Tip is more inward than Straight..

so what's the overall Lug-to-Lug Length again ??. sorry I Lost Track.


----------



## Starsky

Thanks to you all :-!
Nice to see you enjoy my pictures.
I always try to take pictures in various angles to see all the aspects of the watches.

The overall length from lug to lug is round about 55mm


----------



## Tony A.H

Starsky said:


> The overall length from lug to lug is round about 55mm


Thank you.. so it is a NEW Case Design |> .


----------



## Ed.YANG

Tony A.H said:


> Thank you.. so it is a NEW Case Design |> .


Hmmm... i wouldn't say that's a new case... it was used with the GRAN PRIX, dimension, thickness all the same... except for the minor modification to accommodate the screw in guard for the chrono pushers...


----------



## Riker

A new case in that it is the only one with it's new dimensions & changes but in absolute basic terms it is a modified version of the 44mm Nav chrono case design.


Tony A.H said:


> Thank you.. so it is a NEW Case Design |> .


----------



## m0rt

I ordered and paid for the blue one, both with strap and metal bracelet after seeing your pics. Thanks  This will be legendary!


Sent from my bananaPhone


----------



## glennhl

I just received my black Racetimer. It is a beautiful time piece. The quality is every bit as good as the Tag, Breitling, and Omega watches I own but at a much more reasonable price. Be aware that you should set the time to around 6 o'clock prior to setting the day/date. The 7750 manual says not to set the day/date between the times of 8pm and 2am, so 6 o'clock works for either pm or am. Also, I did have a learning curve. This is my first chrono that has screw-in locking push buttons. Mine were part of the way out and I couldn't get it to consistently reset until I discovered that they were partially locked. After I figured this out, everything worked fine. 

By the way, I really liked the blue, but already had too many blue watches, so I got the black. I'm very happy with the choice. The face is a nice combination of gray with black and white contrast and very tasteful orange outlines.

And one more thing, I got both the Titanium bracelet and the leather strap. The really nice thing about the Ti Bracelet is it uses screw in pins making it very easy to adjust the size.


----------



## TimeIzMoney

I finally pulled the trigger on the Brown Dial can't wait to get it, along with two other Steinhart's I ordered


----------



## dpeter

glennhl said:


> I just received my black Racetimer. It is a beautiful time piece. The quality is every bit as good as the Tag, Breitling, and Omega watches I own but at a much more reasonable price. Be aware that you should set the time to around 6 o'clock prior to setting the day/date. The 7750 manual says not to set the day/date between the times of 8pm and 2am, so 6 o'clock works for either pm or am. Also, I did have a learning curve. This is my first chrono that has screw-in locking push buttons. Mine were part of the way out and I couldn't get it to consistently reset until I discovered that they were partially locked. After I figured this out, everything worked fine.
> 
> By the way, I really liked the blue, but already had too many blue watches, so I got the black. I'm very happy with the choice. The face is a nice combination of gray with black and white contrast and very tasteful orange outlines.
> 
> And one more thing, I got both the Titanium bracelet and the leather strap. The really nice thing about the Ti Bracelet is it uses screw in pins making it very easy to adjust the size.


some more things.

-Dont reset chrono while running
-Only reset chrono between 10-2

I think thats correct, read up on it before getting my chrono 47mm


----------



## m0rt

Great information! Any photos?


----------



## rockmastermike

glennhl said:


> I just received my black Racetimer. It is a beautiful time piece. The quality is every bit as good as the Tag, Breitling, and Omega watches I own but at a much more reasonable price. Be aware that you should set the time to around 6 o'clock prior to setting the day/date. The 7750 manual says not to set the day/date between the times of 8pm and 2am, so 6 o'clock works for either pm or am. Also, I did have a learning curve. This is my first chrono that has screw-in locking push buttons. Mine were part of the way out and I couldn't get it to consistently reset until I discovered that they were partially locked. After I figured this out, everything worked fine.
> 
> By the way, I really liked the blue, but already had too many blue watches, so I got the black. I'm very happy with the choice. The face is a nice combination of gray with black and white contrast and very tasteful orange outlines.
> 
> And one more thing, I got both the Titanium bracelet and the leather strap. The really nice thing about the Ti Bracelet is it uses screw in pins making it very easy to adjust the size.


congratulations - must. have. photos.


----------



## m0rt

BTW, I would say that the Racetimer is more of an homage to the Breitling Chronograph Pupitre (it seems as if that one even came in black, brown and blue) than the Tudor Heritage Chrono.


----------



## Ames

I went with brown.


----------



## m0rt

Ames said:


> I went with brown.


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## sdelcegno

Ames said:


> I went with brown.


What's your wrist size?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ames

sdelcegno said:


> What's your wrist size?


7.3


----------



## Riker

m0rt, in essense you are correct that the Racetimer looks a bit like the Breitling. But this is just another example that even though some here are at pains to ram into our considerations that Steinhart took their Racetimer design from Tudor, that this is in actual fact a universal design that many many brands have modified into their own interpretation of the racing theme. Just as many have done with their varied interpretations of the original Fifty Fathoms design etc, etc, etc.............


----------



## glennhl




----------



## m0rt

Riker said:


> m0rt, in essense you are correct that the Racetimer looks a bit like the Breitling. But this is just another example that even though some here are at pains to ram into our considerations that Steinhart took their Racetimer design from Tudor, that this is in actual fact a universal design that many many brands have modified into their own interpretation of the racing theme. Just as many have done with their varied interpretations of the original Fifty Fathoms design etc, etc, etc.............


I totally agree. I just gave an alternative view to the "wtf-they-copied-Tudor"-argument.


----------



## raylowwl

Latest addition to my watch collection.


----------



## raylowwl

The Racetimer in Singapore on a not so hazy day.....


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations to *Ames* and *raylowwl* on your Additions.
LOOKING GOOD :-!


----------



## Riker

Yep, congrats fella's... Wear those Racetimers well & often & in your case raylowwl with much less of that horrible smokey haze in the air...


----------



## lks1984

Mine says helo


----------



## tboyson

Hey Iks1984.... How do you like the color choice you made?? I can't decide on what color?!! They all look so good, but each genuinely different.


----------



## lks1984

tboyson said:


> Hey Iks1984.... How do you like the color choice you made?? I can't decide on what color?!! They all look so good, but each genuinely different.


I think it's great! Only the subdials are really black, the rest of it has some sort of dark grey/brushed metal look  And the 'white' parts are actually very extraordinary mix of cream and silver. What a killer combo!


----------



## tboyson

You're telling me..... You just made my decision even tougher. I thought I wanted the blue dial at first glance, then the brown, now your pics have me even more confused . Did you order direct from Steinhart? I know they are sold out, except the brown model. How's the black strap? Thanks in advance!


----------



## raylowwl

Such a beauty.........how I wish I have the fund to buy both.....maybe the black with bracalet....



lks1984 said:


> Mine says helo


----------



## lks1984

tboyson said:


> Did you order direct from Steinhart? I know they are sold out, except the brown model. How's the black strap? Thanks in advance!


I ordered it - as usually - from local Polish dealer  The strap is all right I guess, properly soft and comfortable. It's tapered both in thickness and width - which i like very much  I'm not a huge fan of 5mm thick, non tapered, paneraish straps  I also have a bracelet and matching nato strap for the watch, so i try different combination in a spare time


----------



## Tony A.H

Beautiful . and the Strap is Perfect :-!.
I don't know if any other Leather Strap would Make a Better Combo than this One..

Congratulations.. Great Pictures


----------



## m0rt

I got mine! Yay! It's fabulous. I really like both the strap and the bracelet. The latter feels like the closest you get to an Omega PO bracelet.


















And the dial is impressive, of course.


----------



## Riker

Awesome m0rt, congrats....... The blue is certainly cementing itself as my favourite Racert....


----------



## Ramblin man

These pictures of the Racetimer make it very tempting.
A quarter of the price of this one:









Why?


----------



## PhilthyPhil

Edit: disregard, question answered on page 3 

Wow! Incredible shots everyone. 

I'm about to order the Racetime, but I have a (newbie) question first... What is the subdial at the 6 position for?

Thanks (and sorry for the neophyte question)


----------



## Tony A.H

Excellent. 
that Blue Strap with Orange Stitching looks Best on it. but you wear it however you like ;-). 

Congratulations


----------



## glennhl

PhilthyPhil said:


> Edit: disregard, question answered on page 3
> 
> Wow! Incredible shots everyone.
> 
> I'm about to order the Racetime, but I have a (newbie) question first... What is the subdial at the 6 position for?
> 
> Thanks (and sorry for the neophyte question)


The bottom dial keeps track of the hours when timing something with the Chrono function.


----------



## lks1984

On a nato


----------



## IslaTurbine

I wanted the blue on the leather strap, but the black on a NATO looks amazing.


----------



## CHawk68462

lks1984 said:


> On a nato


Pictures like this just kill me. This is such an amazing looking watch. I wouldn't be in any big hurry to drop such a large chunk of change on a watch anyway, but the size of this piece has given me pause. I hate that it might be too bulky because it's absolutely gorgeous. I have 7" wrists and I think the diameter and height of this watch may be too much : /


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Wouldn't want to create a debate on who comes first... but coincidentally, the colors choice are...*

...best to reflect on retro looks of the 70's?
Steinhart's brown...








vs SEIKO's brown?









Steinhart's blue...








vs SEIKO's blue?









Steinhart's black...








vs SEIKO's black?









My personal view on the SEIKOs... the only thing i see retro only falls on the bar indexes, hands, as well as the Squarish subdials. 
The dials, hands, indexes and subdials on the STEINHARTs are much better...

Cosmetic looks wise, both the German and Japanese produce are equally on par...
OLD MENs' face in a modern young mens' suit!


----------



## Tony A.H

CHawk68462 said:


> I have 7" wrists and I think the diameter and height of this watch may be too much : /


come on Man.! your Wrist can Pull it off all right.

I don't find it too Thick in today's Standard, especially Watches with Complications like a Chronograph or Diver's Watch. they all are on the Chunky Side . 
unless you're looking for a Thin Case Chrono, then *A. Lange* might Suit you, which will Cost you a Kidney. so long as you can Live with only One , then you're all set  .


----------



## m0rt

CHawk68462 said:


> I have 7" wrists and I think the diameter and height of this watch may be too much : /


I also have 7" wrists and that surely did not stop me.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Anyone with a brown Racetimer and the f71 Nato that could share a fresh pic? 


Sent from Sweden using correct English


----------



## DiscoZ

Did I miss a blue Racetimer with a blue orange NATO? I need to get one...


----------



## TimeIzMoney

I got my Racetimer Brown in today, but it keeps giving me an error everytime I try to load up the pics, once I figure out whats going I will post up the pics

here we go, I figured it out


----------



## arr

Just arrived.


----------



## Robotaz

To the new owners, how well are these regulated in your opinion?


----------



## glennhl

Robotaz said:


> To the new owners, how well are these regulated in your opinion?


My Racetimer gains 10 seconds per day.


----------



## Robotaz

Two comments.

First, there was a comment about the screw down pushers and no water resistance. The pushers screw down because the watch is meant for extreme land-based activities where you may hit the pushers and stop or reset your timing. If it's 1975 and I'm racing a circuit in my Pantera, I don't want my lap times to be compromised by me getting my wrists tangled while steering my 700 bhp beast with no power steering. To the critics, sorry but screw down pushers on an extreme chronograph are just awesome. Thinking they only belong on dive watches is for major newbs.

Second, I don't really see a place for the bracelets. These watches belong on straps and in my opinion the pictures prove that. You want to reduce the weight of these watches for extreme land activities. What I find so beautiful are the pictures, above, of the black version on the black/orange/silver NATO. The fact that style and function blend so perfectly helps prove my point of this watch's functionality.

I think these watches are home runs on straps. Form, function, and style are incredible for the price.


----------



## arr

Received my blue Racetimer the other day and I love the watch. I had read this thread and although it doesn't necessarily look derivative to me of the Tudor and other watches mentioned here, I couldn't help having this nagging feeling that it reminded me of something. Then it hit me: :-d


----------



## TimeIzMoney

I love my racetimer, but to me the strap is unfortunately underwhelming, I wish it was much more thicker similar to the one on the Nav B Chrono DLC

Fortunately I prefer it on the bracelet much more anyways, so bracelet it is until I hunt down the right strap to match my brown dial


----------



## Speedtime

lks1984 said:


> On a nato


I'm dying to know what NATO this is. I've found some very similar but this has the orange/red that matches the hands perfectly.

I ordered a black Racetimer a few weeks ago. I asked if they were available, because the website still said "may be pre-ordered", and they emailed me back saying they are available "from today".

Sent paypal payment, got an email from Steinhart on July 24, confirming receipt of payment. Dying to know when I'll get it.


----------



## ViperGuy

Speedtime said:


> I'm dying to know what NATO this is. I've found some very similar but this has the orange/red that matches the hands perfectly.
> 
> I ordered a black Racetimer a few weeks ago. I asked if they were available, because the website still said "may be pre-ordered", and they emailed me back saying they are available "from today".
> 
> Sent paypal payment, got an email from Steinhart on July 24, confirming receipt of payment. Dying to know when I'll get it.


Here you go.

http://NatoStrapCo.com/collections/...e-gray-striped-nato-strap-w-polished-hardware

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Speedtime

ViperGuy said:


> Here you go.
> 
> The Gamma NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Much obliged.

I take it you drive a Viper? I'm a huge car guy myself (I drive a slightly warmed-over Mustang). I guess that's why this watch appeals so much to me.


----------



## ViperGuy

Speedtime said:


> Much obliged.
> 
> I take it you drive a Viper? I'm a huge car guy myself (I drive a slightly warmed-over Mustang). I guess that's why this watch appeals so much to me.


Very welcome. Yep, have a few. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Georgious

I've been lusting over a blue Racetimer, but saw a few wristshots online that scared me. The watch is gorgeous, but looks super thick.

I have 6.5" wrists, and my daily wear is a Monaco McQueen, which does wear big but is only 39mm. 

Would anybody who has comparable wrists be able to post a few photos or thoughts?

Thanks much!


----------



## sdelcegno

Racetimer is a very large watch. 6.5 in in my opinion would be way small. The lug distance is almost 59mm I believe. That's the most important thing not case size.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgious

sdelcegno said:


> Racetimer is a very large watch. 6.5 in in my opinion would be way small. The lug distance is almost 59mm I believe. That's the most important thing not case size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Yeah...that's what I figured too, thanks. 
It's such a gorgeous watch though!


----------



## dainese

sdelcegno said:


> Racetimer is a very large watch. 6.5 in in my opinion would be way small. The lug distance is almost 59mm I believe. That's the most important thing not case size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Can't be 59mm, can it?? Especially considering the width of it, it would look like an oval, or out of proportion anyway.

I'd be all over this lovely piece but the thickness makes me think twice. Love the dial and colour schemes.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno

No you I right its 55-56 I forget which one. Its in this thread somewhere


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

dainese said:


> Can't be 59mm, can it?? Especially considering the width of it, it would look like an oval, or out of proportion anyway.


It's a lug tip to lug tip measurement; even if it was 59 mm, how would that make the case look oval? It would still have the same dimensions between 12 to 6 as it does from 9 to 3.


----------



## Riker

The Racetimer lug to lug length (not width) is approx 57mm. 

Somewhere earlier in this thread I wrote 52mm or something like that, which clearly shows I had taken temporary leave of my senses thus indicating a mental health holiday is in order I think...:-d


----------



## Georgious

Got it anyway! Beautiful watch. Very thick and definitely huge, but the titanium makes it even lighter than my Monaco.








Currently borrowing the Monaco's strap and deployant buckle:








But I have this orange-stitched strap and a replacement buckle on the way - hopefully it matches well:








I have both the metal bracelet and the blue/orange leather strap. I was REALLY looking forward to the Steinhart blue/orange strap, but it's too long for my thin wrists and the deployant buckle sits on the side of my wrist rather than under it. 
Does anybody know if it's possible to modify the leather strap to shorten it and make it fit well?


----------



## Riker

Congrats Georgious....... As far as modifying the leather strap to make the deployant be more centralised don't bother. It could be done but it would be far to much hassle & it will end up looking like it has been modified. Better off buying a strap with a shorter buckle side.


----------



## Georgious

Riker said:


> Congrats Georgious....... As far as modifying the leather strap to make the deployant be more centralised don't bother. It could be done but it would be far to much hassle & it will end up looking like it has been modified. Better off buying a strap with a shorter buckle side.


You're probably right - thank you. Do you know of any strap with that nice blue leather and orange stitching? I found a croc black leather and orange stitching for the watch, but that's it.


----------



## Riker

Look through the WUS forum strap sponsors list where you will find some custom straps makers & sellers of mass produced straps where I am sure you would find what you are looking for. Another well known retailer is  the Watch band center from Germany.



Georgious said:


> You're probably right - thank you. Do you know of any strap with that nice blue leather and orange stitching? I found a croc black leather and orange stitching for the watch, but that's it.


----------



## Georgious

Riker said:


> Look through the WUS forum strap sponsors list where you will find some custom straps makers & sellers of mass produced straps where I am sure you would find what you are looking for. Another well known retailer is  the Watch band center from Germany.


Thank you! I'll take a look, I appreciate the links.


----------



## MrMayface

Will someone please help me out. I've had my Racetimer for almost 2 months now. It came on the bracelet and I have not been able to get the bracelet off yet. I've broken 3 tools trying to get that thing off and it won't budge. I've never had a bracelet this tough to take off. Did anyone else run into this problem? o| What am I doing wrong? I press down on one end of the lug bar and it goes down, but they don't slide off. I'm wondering if I need to press both ends down at the same time, but that can't be. I'm at my wits end with that thing. 

I've had watches before that I had to soak in some boiling water for a few minutes when I first get them to loosen the loctite on the bracelet screws, but never on the lugs. Plus I can't submerge this watch in watch. :-s


----------



## Chris-John

MrMayface said:


> Will someone please help me out. I've had my Racetimer for almost 2 months now. It came on the bracelet and I have not been able to get the bracelet off yet. I've broken 3 tools trying to get that thing off and it won't budge. I've never had a bracelet this tough to take off. Did anyone else run into this problem? o| What am I doing wrong? I press down on one end of the lug bar and it goes down, but they don't slide off. I'm wondering if I need to press both ends down at the same time, but that can't be. I'm at my wits end with that thing.
> 
> I've had watches before that I had to soak in some boiling water for a few minutes when I first get them to loosen the loctite on the bracelet screws, but never on the lugs. Plus I can't submerge this watch in watch. :-s


i don't know about this watch, but I've had watches with super tight end links. You have to slide one end of the pin down while applying enough pressure to the end link so that the pin will pop out and stay popped out. Then while keeping the pressure on that end, you've got to then insert your tool in the other end and pop that one out. Then the pressure you are still applying will pop it all out. It can take a few tries to get it.


----------



## MrMayface

Thanks, I'll give that a shot as soon as I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glennhl

Chris-John said:


> i don't know about this watch, but I've had watches with super tight end links. You have to slide one end of the pin down while applying enough pressure to the end link so that the pin will pop out and stay popped out. Then while keeping the pressure on that end, you've got to then insert your tool in the other end and pop that one out. Then the pressure you are still applying will pop it all out. It can take a few tries to get it.


I've removed the bracelet from my Racetimer and your instructions are perfect. It has a very tight end link and you have to keep the pressure on the side you just depressed while pushing and depressing the other side. It's not easy, but it will work.


----------



## TSheaZ28

Bumping this thread in hopes that someone might be able to help me. I was looking at possibly purchasing a Hamilton Pan-Europ, but then came across the Racetimer, and really liked the blue one. Has anyone that has the Racetimer also own (or have owned) the Pan-Europ? Is the Hamilton worth the extra cost? Thanks, Tyler


----------



## tboyson

Hey Tyler....I think I can help. Now it depends on which Pan Europ you're talking about. Are you're talking about the 1971 blue/silver sub-dials limited edition version? If so, that's no longer made, and it's quite a bit more than the Racetimer. They both are GREAT watches! If I had to buy both again, I'd def buy the Pan Europ. The reasons? Slightly better movement, water rating of 10atm, more versatile (IMHO), slimmer case, much higher re-sale value.....you get the idea. The retail on the retail was $1,971, but has seen to be sold as much as 3k! Rarely will you ever see a watch increase in value as much and as quick as the Pan Europ! If you can, get both!


----------



## TSheaZ28

I was looking at the black faced Pan-Europ as the LE blue dial is out of my range. I was looking at staying around $1000. 
The Racetimer caught my eye and the titanium case sounds nice, but I have never owned a Steinhart. I own a couple Hamiltons and I am very pleased with them.


----------



## tboyson

If you're talking about the black model, I would be more likely to go with the Steinhart? A bit more different than you have. Steinhart's are a great buy! You get a ton of watch, for not a lot of coin!!


----------



## m0rt

I have the black Pan Europ and the blue Racetimer. I'm considering selling the Racetimer because the lug-to-lug is too much for my wrist and the case does not rest well on it, too thick and badly shaped.

And, the quality of the Pan Europ is fantastic  The Racetimer is not quite there, but I don't really have any specific complains.


----------



## TSheaZ28

mOrt, what size is your wrist? I have a fairly large wrist (over 8") so it may be alright for me. I am going to see if my local Hamilton AD has a Pan-Europ to try on, and see how I like it.


----------



## m0rt

TSheaZ28 said:


> mOrt, what size is your wrist? I have a fairly large wrist (over 8") so it may be alright for me. I am going to see if my local Hamilton AD has a Pan-Europ to try on, and see how I like it.


Yep, sounds reasonable. My wrist is slightly over 7".


----------



## IIIJFRIII

That's a really, really nice Steinhart watch... Wow. I think I would take it over the Tudor. I really like the look of it.


----------



## vackraord

For inspiration my brown racetimer on a nato strap. It's less of a homage watch which I like:


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

vackraord said:


> For inspiration my brown racetimer on a nato strap. It's less of a homage watch which I like:


Any chance of a wrist shot of that browny? I've been on the fence over getting one for a while now but remain indecisive over the size.


----------



## vackraord

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vackraord

Back on leather:


----------



## daffie

I am looking to purchase this beauty. Can anyone with the titanium bracelet check the total weight of the watch? I'm a bit afraid the weight, although being lightweight titanium, might be just a tad too much the watch itself being a bit of a beast. Many thanks for any info you may provide.


----------



## borebillon

Ed.YANG said:


> Found 2 pics from the russian forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here... the TUDOR design seems to be... dull...


I wouldn't say the Tudor looks dull, but I totally think the Racetimer stands up. Especially the blue.

I don't see how people can call it a copy. For sure it's a homage, but apart from the fact that it's a chrono with a similar colour scheme and hand shape, the designs are completely different. A reimagining rather than mimicking in my opinion. I love the slender lugs, longer hands, inverted colour scheme and tachy bezel.


----------

